# Raggedy Ann in a Barbie Doll world....



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

There's hay in my bra, my hair's always up in a ponytail, my jeans are filthy. I smell like citronella and sweat, my roots are grown out 6 inches because I'd rather buy tack then get my hair done, I have barn-chore-biceps and callouses to rival a sailor's. Forget getting a mani-pedi; it'd be ruined in no time. My farmer's tan is shocking and I never wear make-up (what's the point? It would be melting off my face in minutes). 

DH is a City Boy; works in town with white collar execs all day, out to lunch with classy gals and gents all the time. Comes home to Raggedy Ann....I need a self esteem boost! I know he's proud of what I do running the farm all day and the training I put in with the horses, but I still can't help but feel down sometimes. Help me out, here! Give me some tips or "I feel ya, Honey" feed-back, plz!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I feel your pain... I work as a farm hand but live in Minneapolis. My SO works in town and my "real job" (desk jockey) is in town. One the occassions that morning chores run too late or emergency fence repairs must be made and I do not get a shower or change of clothes before going to my "real job" I go in hay in my hair sawdust in my shoes and smelling of the sweet smell of horses. The guys don't appreciate it near as much as I do. My SO on the other hand does appreciate it, as he works at the farm 1 or 2 days with me, when I have big projects or just need a hand. 

My car is covered in dirt road dust, my trunk is filled with tools, and tack. And there is hay & mud EVERYWHERE!!!

Some days I feel exactly like Raggedy Ann, and sometimes I just remind myself that I am happier now than I have ever been and it doesn't matter what other think because I am happy with who I am and what I do, allthough sometimes I do need that reminder.

Hope it helps to know you are not alone :hug: (sorry I got so long winded, sitting at my desk job thinking of horsies got me distracted)


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

All I can do is sympathize. 
I have pretty dresses in my closet, all with tags still attached because I bought them thinking 'Well, this would be nice to wear on an evening out.' Evening out? My BF is lucky if I change from my barn boots to my non poop boots before we go out. Forget the 4 boxes of root dye I have in my linen closet. It's too far gone to do a root touch up, now.
Jewelry? I've got a ton. I don't remember what it looks like.
Thankfully, BF doesn't have a white collar job like your DH, and he's just excited to see me, in any form, when I'm come home from the barn. My horse is the other man, it's true. 
I might suggest for you, though, to maybe take a day off(Or a partial day, if you can swing it.) from the barn and use it to surprise DH with your kindness and generosity. Make a dinner, throw on some perfume, take in a movie or go get a drink? Maybe just a little something to remind DH that he hasn't been forgotten.
Although, from what you typed it just seemed to me as if you were having a confidence issue, yourself. Not him. 
I'm sure he loves the you that you are and you don't need to worry about all those 'classy' people he has his business meetings with. You say he is proud of you, so he must recognize how hard working, dedicated and strong you are. THOSE are the qualities he sought, after all, that which is YOU, right? The hay in the bra, farmer's tan, oh gods I smell like a barn, you. It's proof of what a hard working girl you are. He should be proud to show you off in all your Raggedy Ann glory!
But, if you still want to do something, for YOU, I'd say take a bit of a day and dedicate it to yourself. I KNOW it's hard to squeeze it in, but, take an hour, two at most. Grab a box of hair dye, a bottle of vitamin E(for yer paws.) and hit a tanning salon: Total cost: $15.00/Time: about 2 hours. Throw on some of your non barn clothes, even if your own personal even IS just running to the store.

Anyhow, even if you can't or don't want to, I must truly admit, I'm right there with you sister. Le Sigh.


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel you, girl. I make lots of appearances in class still wearing riding boots and with helmet hair. But for me, it's all worth it when we hit the ring!


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm the same. All of my new clothes...that I say aren't going to be barn clothes end up being worn at the barn anyway. Even if it's nice shirts and jeans, they end up being worn at the barn...good thing is they wash up nicely so that's a good save.

I've been thinking of getting nice sandals and dresses but it is a chancy thing cuz I may never actually wear them lol.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I understand how you feel.

I haven't had my hair trimmed in 6 months,I go places smelling like horse poop or pee and I apologize to ppl and let them know I have horses. I no longer have nice going out shoes besides my wedding heels...I go out to dinner in mucking boots sometimes. I wear baggy clothes,jeans are getting worn out and holy....

I wear makeup still..it's not hot here yet so it stays on,I sometimes put product in my hair.

I only had my nails done once...for prom...I don't do much girly things.When I go shopping it's automatically for tack or feed.


I sometimes feel like a scudge bucket.

How I remind myself is I am lucky to have a horse. I find it a privlege


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Gidget said:


> How I remind myself is I am lucky to have a horse. I find it a privlege


You guys are spot-on. Thanks for reminding me what's important, lol.  And I totally think I will take a couple hours off one of these days this week and doll up a tad for a night out with DH.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I understand how you feel. But, living in the city but being a country person, I can see both sides of the fence. I would rather be at the barn, dirty, ANY DAY.  I enjoy being dirty and smelling of horses because it shows that I have worked hard, and have gotten to do something some people will not ever do. Some people DREAM of owning a barn and never seeing a Spa day in their lives  :lol:.

I agree with taking a day off and getting pretty. It feels good to treat yourself to that every once in a while, while at the same time making you appreciate the dirt and grime all the more!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I too agree with spending some "you" time. Every couple weeks or so I put on non-barn clothes and go out with the BF for a nicer dinner and maybe something as simple as a walk. Or if his schedule is not cooperating I go out with a friend or 2 and just do something different like a movie, zoo, wander around shops, just whatever sounds fun. It is a nice escape.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww, I'm sorry you feel that way 

My "look" (clothes, makeup, hair, everything) revolves around low maintenance! Maybe pick a hair color that, if it grows out six inches, isn't very noticeable? If you don't like your natural color (aww) you could try a slightly different shade from a box at the store for a lot cheaper, a lot faster, and a lot less work to maintain.

It may also be fun to invest in some pretty headbands to wear with your pony tail if you want to feel more feminine around the barn. Helps keep straggling hairs out of your face too!

I agree with the "me time" suggested by others here too since a lot of what you are self conscious about actually boils down to having the time / energy / justification to pamper yourself.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't relate to you but I kinda can. I haven't got a husband (im only 15 lol) But I got to my school and feel left out cos all the girls are cake faces with their makeup, glam hair and nails, fake tans. And I go there with my hair in a PT, horse hair on my uniform, NATURAL tan, and nails coated with dirt. But I don't care, it is what I do and I love it! Im not going to give it up because of people


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Deerly said:


> It may also be fun to invest in some pretty headbands to wear with your pony tail if you want to feel more feminine around the barn. Helps keep straggling hairs out of your face too!


Ooo, this is a GREAT idea! You are so right; just little things like that make it feel like you gave some sort of effort, lol.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I completely agree with making time for yourself at least once a month. Do a spa day and that should last you until the next month when you start to feel grimey again. If once a month is all you can swing on your busy schedule it is definately a good idea to show your DH there's still a girl under there.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh man, do I EVER love this thread! I went in to a salon for the first time in my life on my 21st birthday last year. I told the lady to give me a cut that was low maintenance, and she said it was no problem and that she understood I ride motorcycles and horses. Unfortunately, 'low maintenance' to her still meant 30 mins of blowdrying and curling and 3 different types of hair products so I couldn't maintain it lol. I just DONT HAVE THE TIME! Plus I went to the barn right after the appt and it was flat as a pancake under my work hat.  lol. Oh well, it was cute while it lasted.

I agree that you need to carve a little bit out of your busy day and get super dressed up. Do your hair, wear something feminine and soft, maybe a little perfume Go out and feel fancy for an evening. It does wonders for the self esteem, and I'm sure your husband wouldn't mind seeing your girly side!  

Bottom line is, we're all in the same boat!!


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow! I don't feel so alone now..who knew all the places hay could be found!?! Thankfully my husband is currently in the tree service business so we sit around at night smelling line chainsaws and horse poo. It actually goes well together....hmmmm maybe a new line of perfume? lol

I agree in getting out. I try to get out with my DH at least once a month for a date night, and if we can do it with three boys you can too!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I can sympathize. I live and work on a farm in the north. In winter, I am in a beanie and winter gear. Doesn't matter if I just had a shower, if I go out, my hair ends up plastered to my head. 

My winter jacket I wear during calving season so it has mud, poop, blood, placenta ....just about anything you can find on the farm, it has on it until it warms up 
enough so I can wash it.

I have been kicked out of the local grocery store for being too muddy. It's not like I try to be muddy, but when you want to grab a soda at lunch it's not feasible to run to the house to change clothes to buy a soda then change back when you get back from the store.

I have no dress up clothes except a black pair of slacks. I don't feel comfortable unless I am in jeans/Tshirt/button down shirt. I have 2 pairs of boots. Work and good boots. I hate shopping unless I am buying horses, cows or riding gear.

I was celebrating with the hubby and my daughter dressed me in this skimpy dress and heels. Trying not to disappoint, I wore it through dinner out, but made the hubby buy me sweats and sweatshirt to put on afterwards. (we were 70 miles from home). I don't dress up well. I would rather wear my carharts to dinner than dress up.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ps. Had the bad stylist too. Always wore my hair in a ponytail and wanted a change. Talked to a stylist who swore he understood my lifestyle. He chopped it off and put lots of layers in it. I hated it. It's been a year and a half and I am still growing it out. Forget style. I like being able to have a ponytail.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

This might sound like a cliche, but it is true, you are judging yourself on the outside and not the inside.


I am sure with your DH that you would still love him if he were in a horrible car accident and terribly disasabled, or disfigued - he should feel the same way towards you - so it is you inside that he loves. 

Brad (my Hub) finds it attractive and economical that I am not the type to have my nails done - I think that your DH might feel the same way - ask him.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love this thread! I live in jeans, boots & a ball cap. My hair is in the growing out process from a VERY short cut, think Tabatha Coffey short and the back is long enough it's curling up around my ball caps lol! Told my hubby that I am working on a "femullet" BAHAHA! Man I can't wait to get it in a ponytail  

I go EVERYWHERE in horse gear, I actually had one woman say to me "honey, you are much too pretty to go around smelling like animals" I told her I didn't smell like animals, I smelled like money. She shut up real quick 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I understand!
I never wear makeup if it involves a horse. I just try and keep my skin nice. 
You know, Barbie has been a cowgirl (along with an astronaut, doctor and vet lol)! You could always go as Hot Cowgirl!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Love this thread! I live in jeans, boots & a ball cap. My hair is in the growing out process from a VERY short cut, think Tabatha Coffey short and the back is long enough it's curling up around my ball caps lol! Told my hubby that I am working on a "femullet" BAHAHA! Man I can't wait to get it in a ponytail
> 
> I go EVERYWHERE in horse gear, I actually had one woman say to me "honey, you are much too pretty to go around smelling like animals" I told her I didn't smell like animals, I smelled like money. She shut up real quick
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL nice comeback XD

p.s but the whole femullet idea scared me....:shock:


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I am a stay at home mother to 4 kids & have 1 horse with another coming on Wed, 2 dogs & 1 cat......it can be so hard to feel like a woman sometimes! I am really trying to at least blow dry my hair after a shower because it looks & feels so much better. My DH never complains and usually tells me I am beautiful when I look my worst. Just try to feel good for yourself and others will see it too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Katze said:


> p.s but the whole femullet idea scared me....:shock:


 
It does me too....I'm fighting the urge about every 5 minutes to go cut it short again LOL!


----------

